

Why Google won't create the next Twitter or Facebook or Posterous - rams
http://scobleizer.posterous.com/why-google-wont-create-the-next-twitter-or-fa

======
danielrhodes
Maybe they won't create it, but they'll buy it.

Most large companies correctly believe that the capital required to create a
new phenomenon from the ground up would be too expensive than to simply buy it
once one looks promising. The number of startups and capital expended just to
create such a phenomenon (a big phenomneon, not mediocre in the grand scheme
of things) is huge, so acquisitions are a good deal.

------
noelchurchill
Why is Posterous grouped with Twitter and Facebook in the title?

~~~
rwebb
sorry Snopes should have been in there too.

~~~
terrapinbear
Why should Snapes be in the same sentence as Facebook or Twitter? Boy, the
ego!

~~~
RyanMcGreal
> Why should Snapes be in the same sentence as Facebook or Twitter?

You are here to learn the subtle science and exact art of programming. I don't
expect you will really understand the beauty of the softly simmering data
model with its shimmering algorithms, the delicate power of liquids that creep
through data streams, bewitching the mind, ensnaring the senses ... I can
teach you how to bottle fame, brew glory, even stopper death -- if you aren't
as big a bunch of dunderheads as I usually have to teach.

------
henning
If you make Google Maps and Gmail, it's OK that you don't do fail whale/pillow
throwing.

------
codyrobbins
Why the implicit assumption that Google _should_ be creating such things?

~~~
RyanMcGreal
His point is that Google won't be able to achieve their own goal of solving
the next Big Problem if they only focus on looking for Big Problems to solve.

------
SapphireSun
To a certain degree he does have something. Big companies CAN work on problems
startups can't. Lots of people can come up with ideas, but certain concepts
aren't going to get huge VC funding easily if they are complex and require
infrastructure. More complicated = More likely to fail. Having to establish
that infrastructure is just one more potential failure point.

Google acquires startups that they think are interesting. Maybe they can have
it both ways to a certain degree.

------
BenS
Focusing on problems that impact lots of people does not make Google
Microsoft. Google is still innovating quickly -- see pubsubhub, chrome, wave,
android, maps, gmail, etc.

You can argue that Google's products lack the personality of startups, or that
Google hasn't excelled in social applications, but taking a quote, bringing up
successful startups, and then saying -- i heard that at microsoft therefore
google is microsoft -- is absurd.

------
known
Google's Orkut is popular among BRIC nationals.

------
tsbardella
I think he doesn't take into account the little side projects that people do
at Google. plus Wave looks a lot better than facebook to me and people will
move in droves soon because people are not so wedded or happy with facebook

------
invisible
Or because few of those sites have a clear method for making money or any
profound use beyond pure leisure.

------
l0nwlf
Why is GOOG always compared with MSFT ? They are way more innovative than MSFT
IMHO. Atleast I love most of their products. Also they are into many other
things like Google got the APPtitude competition, Google summer of code,
Google CodeJam etc. As a B.tech Computer Science student most of us dream of
google and not M$. Sorry if my opinion is rude and crude !!

